# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Hardieplank weatherboard smooth

## Jackson.baker

Has anyone had any experience with the James hardie " Hardieplank, weatherboard smooth" I need to reclad my house ( see photos, I bought it like this.... ) and I like the weatherboard kind of look. I priced up a few of the ones I liked, and the prices vary quite a bit. The weatherboard smooth 300mm is one of the ones I liked, but it came out quite a bit cheaper than the rest. Just want to make sure its a good product. I plan on recladding the entire house, insulating all the walls, putting on a wrap, then 30mm or so battens and then put the weatherboard on top of that. I will also be putting in all brand new windows and doors at the same time.
Here are the prices I got.  Scyon Stria Wide 405mm x 4200mm - $155.00 Scyon Linea 180mm x 4200mm - $35.74 Priceline weatherboard chamfer 300mm x 4200mm - $42.37 Panelled sheet texture line 2700mm x 1198mm - $80.69 Hardieplank weatherboard smooth 300mm x 4200mm - $23.25

----------


## phild01

Hardiplank is fine, the other types tend to offer a more individual and better quality look (as opposed to product quality).  Make sure that fxing points lay flat.
As you are replacing windows and doors, I suspect you will also insulate with batts, sark and batten out.
How are you dealing with any asbestos?

----------


## Jackson.baker

Yeah I plan on ripping all the existing cladding off, insulating, wrapping, then battening out, then install new cladding. As much as I would love to just dig a hole and bury the old asbestos, I will be doing the responsible thing and getting it removed professionally, I've had a few quotes and they have varied quite a bit. All external walls are asbestos and in poor condition.

----------


## phild01

It will look good and feel better inside as well :2thumbsup:

----------


## sol381

why do you need to batten out..just nail it to the existing studs

----------


## phild01

> why do you need to batten out..just nail it to the existing studs

  For best insulation, have a gap between sarking and cladding.  Also you can even out misalignment.

----------


## Bloss

Good to remember that is likely asbestos sheeting on the existing building and you'll need to do a course to remove that amount Home renovators and owner-builders | Asbestos | Queensland Government  _Home renovators and owner-builders must hold a certificate obtained under arrangements approved or established by Queensland Health to remove more than 10 square metres of non-friable (also known as bonded) asbestos materials. _

----------


## Snipper

Hardplank is alright. Quick to install and cheap,  If using the plastic joiners then leave a couple of mm gap for movement and squirt a few dobs of sika in both sides before sliding onto end to stop it slipping down in the future.

----------


## Jackson.baker

Im not going to bother doing it myself, I'll just get a contractor in to do the asbestos removal. I'll do everything else myself. Going to re-wire the house while I've got all the external walls off as well.

----------


## Jackson.baker

Looks like I'll probably end up going with the smooth weatherboard 300mm. Will work out a heap cheaper than any of the scyon ones I liked, which means more money to spend on other things like kitchen etc.

----------


## huntercg

Shop around for prices if you are buying the materials yourself. The stores that specialise in cladding are a fair bit cheaper then bunnings and mitre 10 etc..

----------


## Jackson.baker

Yeah I will definitely shop around, those prices were from Boral I will email a few places next week. I was pricing up windows, sent the exact same email to a few different companies, cheapest was $6000 dearest was $17,000.

----------


## phild01

> Yeah I will definitely shop around, those prices were from Boral I will email a few places next week. I was pricing up windows, sent the exact same email to a few different companies, cheapest was $6000 dearest was $17,000.

  If you can push the budget a bit, consider a smart glass upgrade for the windows.

----------


## fredgassit

For long-term peace of mind, retain the battens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cZ_7ZoWTn0

----------


## Jackson.baker

Do you have any idea how much that stuff costs? I suppose I should ask the window companies...

----------


## phild01

It's not cheap, I paid a thousand extra for a four panel sliding door and 3 windows.

----------

